# [DRI]Americas army

## fotografik12

Hi!

Zainstalowałem ostatnio z portage najnowsza wersje gry Americas army 2.5, jednak gra wyciaga jedyne 3 FPS'y, i na samym menu...

Mam kartę radka 9000, słaba , ale na win gra działała z około 50 FPS'ami..

Stery zainstalowałem, nie wiem co wam podać   :Confused: Last edited by fotografik12 on Sun Jan 29, 2006 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klekot

fglrxinfo sprawdź co Ci podaje... najprawdopodobniej nie masz dri włączonego

----------

## fotografik12

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

ke?

----------

## mbar

nie masz

----------

## fotografik12

ehh...

To jak je włączyć? Nie powinno sie włączyć podczas instalacji sterów?

edit

Czy przy radku mogę tak zrobić

```
Processor type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Character devices --->

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

[M] Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support

(Należy wybrać swój chipset zamiast powyższego)

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)
```

----------

## Raku

o tym jak zainstalować sterowniki binarne od ATI znajdziesz w niejednym how-to (także na tym forum). Tak więc ponownie apeluję: rusz mózgownicą...

----------

## Klekot

modprobe fglrx i jazda z koksem. a potem dodać do modules.autoload.d

----------

## fotografik12

ke??!!

Postępuję zgodnie z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/dri-howto.xml

i wywaliło mnie przy emerge x11-drm:

```

Connecting to src.gentoo.pl[82.139.8.17]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 560,381 [application/x-tar]

100%[==================================================================>] 560,381      262.34K/s

14:17:09 (261.53 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-drm-20051223-kernelsource.tar.bz2' saved [560,381/560,381]

>>> md5 files   ;-) x11-drm-20050502.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) x11-drm-20050807.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) x11-drm-20051028.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) x11-drm-20051223.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) x11-drm-4.3.0-r7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-x11-drm-20050502

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-x11-drm-20050807

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-x11-drm-20051028

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-x11-drm-20051223

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-x11-drm-4.3.0-r7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/modules.d-x11-drm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) x11-drm-20051223-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-drm-20051223-kernelsource.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r5

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20051223 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 41, Exitcode 0

!!! Please set at least one video card in VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf or the environment. Possible VIDEO_CARDS values are: 3dfx ffb i810 i830 i915 mach64 matrox nv rage128 radeon savage sis via.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

to znaczy źle robię   :Neutral: 

po za tym, przy radku 9000 co mam wpisać do make.conf? VIDEO_CARDS=radeon9000?

----------

## Klekot

ale Ty masz ati. emerguj ati-drivers i ati-drivers-extra...

----------

## fotografik12

przeciez jest wyraźnie napisane że zainstalowałem stery,

----------

## Polin

fotografik: moze wroc jednak do Windowsa, co? Albo sprobuj jakiejs klikalnej dystrybucji typu MDK czy Aurox.

Gentoo najwyrazniej nie dla Ciebie i widac, ze sie przy nim meczysz.

Wiele razy juz Ci powtarzano, zebys ruszyl mozgownica zanim napiszesz na forum, sam choc troche poszukal i nic. Jak grochem o sciane.

----------

## pmz

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Please set at least one video card in VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf or the environment. Possible VIDEO_CARDS values are: 3dfx ffb i810 i830 i915 mach64 matrox nv rage128 radeon savage sis via.
> ...

 

A czy w możliwych wartościach (które cytuję powyżej) widnieje pozycja "radeon9000"? Czytaj uważniej co przekazuje ci system. A jeśli chodzi o granie w 3d, to lepiej zrezygnuj z dri i sięgnij po binarne ati-drivers.

----------

## mbar

x11-drm jest tylko dla kerneli z serii 2.4

----------

## fotografik12

od nowa, zainstalowałem stery według http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers , jednak nie działa mi dri

o co chodzi z tym " modprobe fglrx i jazda z koksem. a potem dodać do modules.autoload.d "

modprobe fglrx to jakies polecenie? bo jeżeli tak to nic nie daje?

----------

## brodi

Najpierw proponuję grzecznie zrobić

```

man modprobe

```

i poczytać.

Później z konta roota:

```

modprobe fglrx

```

a teraz uwaga: podaj to co wyświetla po wykonaniu poniższego polecenia:

```

lsmod

```

No i mała dygresja: jeśli chcesz, żeby ktokolwiek Ci pomógł, to naucz się podawać jakiekolwiek informacje na temat tego co wypluwa konsola, logi systemowe, pliki konfiguracyjne i tego co dokładnie robiłeś.

----------

## fotografik12

Proszę:

```

216-85 fotografik # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lp                     11940  0

ipv6                  253088  8

fglrx                 434656  8

snd_seq_midi            8864  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       7200  0

snd_emux_synth         33728  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         8160  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      7168  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       7232  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                53008  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_

seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            51136  0

snd_mixer_oss          18240  2 snd_pcm_oss

parport_pc             40068  1

parport                36040  2 lp,parport_pc

floppy                 62180  0

pcspkr                  3816  0

rtc                     9364  0

emu10k1_gp              3808  0

gameport               16456  2 emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1           109124  3 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            25632  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          8620  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10

k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         88444  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                88260  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25380  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            2336  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc         10696  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4640  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9568  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    54244  13 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_pcm_

oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,

snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore              10592  2 snd

8139too                28448  0

mii                     5280  1 8139too

i2c_nforce2             6912  0

i2c_core               22528  1 i2c_nforce2

nvidia_agp              7804  1

agpgart                35440  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp

dm_mirror              23188  0

dm_mod                 58524  1 dm_mirror

ata_piix                9796  0

ahci                   12260  0

sata_qstor              9860  0

sata_vsc                8324  0

sata_uli                7328  0

sata_sis                8096  0

sata_sx4               13956  0

sata_nv                 9604  0

sata_via                8740  0

sata_svw                7844  0

sata_sil                9476  0

sata_promise           11684  0

libata                 48488  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata                              _sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   24132  0

ohci1394               34420  0

ieee1394               99032  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13408  0

ohci_hcd               21412  0

uhci_hcd               32944  0

usb_storage            71904  0

usbhid                 46848  0

ehci_hcd               32136  0

usbcore               118368  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,e                              hci_hcd

216-85 fotografik #                 

```

----------

## arsen

@fotografik12: wykazuj więcej inicjatywy, nikt za ciebie myśleć nie będzie, tak się składa że już kilka dni temu wywołałeś dyskusje między moderatorami co do twojej osoby, wszystko dzięki twoim wątkom.

----------

## Klekot

widać, że masz fglrx załadowany. teraz więc stawiam na spieprzony config od X'ów

----------

## fotografik12

Przeszukałem wszystko, nic nie znalazłem, może to pomoże:

xorg.conf:

```
# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4966

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## arsen

Apel punkt 8

----------

## mbar

eselect opengl set ati było?

----------

## fotografik12

 *mbar wrote:*   

> eselect opengl set ati było?

 

oczywiście

----------

## Klekot

 *mbar wrote:*   

> eselect opengl set ati było?

 

to już robi samo emerge ati-drivers na samym końcu

----------

## fotografik12

masz na myśli włączenie dri?

----------

## spiker

hahahaha.... Boże trzymajcie mnie!!!

Fotografik zapuść emerge sterownikow i tym razem patrz się dokładnie co wypluwa konsola.

PS.Podziwiam Cię za wytrwałość ale daj sobie i spokój z gentoo.

----------

## Xax

 *spiker wrote:*   

> hahahaha.... Boże trzymajcie mnie!!!
> 
> Fotografik zapuść emerge sterownikow i tym razem patrz się dokładnie co wypluwa konsola.
> 
> PS.Podziwiam Cię za wytrwałość ale daj sobie i spokój z gentoo.

 

Ty nie podziwiaj go, podziwiaj tych ktorzy mu jeszcze sie staraja pomoc. Zwlaszcza moderatorow, ze to tak w miare cierpliwie przyjmuja  :Wink: 

Problem sterwonikow ati byl juz tyle razy poruszany ze glowa boli, lenistwo sie klania.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411926-highlight-.html

----------

## spiker

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ty nie podziwiaj go, podziwiaj tych ktorzy mu jeszcze sie staraja pomoc. Zwlaszcza moderatorow, ze to tak w miare cierpliwie przyjmuja 
> 
> 

 

Ja bym nie wytrzymał zbyt długo będąc moderatorem, więc Im należy się szczególny szacunek za wytrwałość  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

.....ale wszystko ma swoje granice....kolejny wątek fotografika12 locked.

----------

